# Movie Memphis Belle at sunrise



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2012)

My first post here as I just joined. Caught this last Saturday morning about 06:00 at Geneseo New York.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice Jeff. Hope you have more as I was hoping to make it out to that show but plans fell through.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice shot and welcome to the asylum Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2012)

Here are a couple more as well as a video of the Belle taxi-ing out.















_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vwdgs6BcQYI_


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2012)

Cool stuff!

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2012)

Very cool, and welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2012)

Absolutely...Very Cool! welcome aboard too!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 21, 2012)

You've done a really nice job of framing them shots mate.
Welcome from the other side of the planet.


----------

